
The Relationship Between Income and Wealth - imartin2k
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/relationship-income-and-wealth/
======
vannevar
I'm assuming that 'income' here only refers to income from wages, rather than
return on capital. Obviously, the latter would show a strong correlation with
wealth.

~~~
occamrazor
I guess this is why the relation is stronger in the upper right quadrant,
where income from capital is significant.

